# hello from Cheshire



## tigertush (May 4, 2014)

Hi quick note to introduce ourselves...

we live in Stockport, Manchester UK and are currently looking for two female tri coloured sable mice for our ten year old (and me if I am being honest as have always wanted mice haha)

We have been researching for quite a while and have now got the cage all set up ready to welcome two new furry family members 

if any breeders in the surrounding areas have anything available, I would really love for you to let me know please... We are willing to travel for the right mice  I am a strong believer in getting animals from breeders and just hope it is ok for me to try to make contact via this forum? We are also planning to join the NMC.

Thanks


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

hello! also from cheshire :welcomeany


----------



## tigertush (May 4, 2014)

Thank you for the hellos 

I dont suppose you breed tri coloured do you agoutigoo?? Really struggling to find a local tri colour breeder :? Thanks


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't unfortunately. Think I remember seeing some tris on preloved in greater manchester. (for mad prices mind you)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.Sable tris are an odd choice and you would probably have to make them.No one is breeding pure bred sable pieds within the NMC that I know of.Or do you mean the tris made out of splashed mice maybe?those would be easier to source.


----------



## tigertush (May 4, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the reply.

We are just starting out on our mouse journey so apologies if the colouration we requested is inaccurate haha...

We had looked on the NMC breed standard website (as someone on a different thread had previously suggested a newbie to do on here... thought it was a great idea and good starting point to see the different variations available!)... so that's where we got the colour description tri-colour pied sable from (that was our favourite from the list  )

Anyway as you say after drawing blanks (most likely due to asking for something that is as rare as hens teeth, or doesnt exist haha) we have actually found a really friendly helpful breeder who has put some lovely furries on hold for us  yeah... hoping to collect them in a few weeks (going to be the longest three weeks ever!!!)

Thank you for your help


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good that you've found some.Post some pics when you get them.


----------

